# COD2 - DirectX 9c Unrecoverable Error... Help



## fish_engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I've just installed COD2 and when I try to play it, it comes up with "DirectX encountered an unrecoverable error...". I've installed the latest DirectX 9c, but doesn't help. I'm running Windows 2000, Service Pk 4, on a Dell laptop with an Intel 945GM Express Chipset Family video card.

I've read other places that you can't run COD2 with this video card, so is this true???? There's not a patch or anything so that I can play??

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## MUZAQMAN (Nov 25, 2007)

Try updating your video card drivers! 

Good luck!


----------



## fish_engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I've already updated the video card drivers, but thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Intel 945GM Express Chipset is not really designed for 3D games like COD2. If it's been reported by other users that it won't run the game, then it probably won't.


----------



## fish_engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

But i've played the first COD and COD United Offensive. They both play fine and both require DirectX 9.0c. I've herard it was that my video card wouldn't support DX 9.0c, but both of my other games require it as well and they work fine.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

From the latest patched version of COD 2's readme:

"1.Minimum System Requirements

- 3D Hardware Accelerator Card Required - 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c compatible 64 MB Hardware 
Accelerator video card and the latest drivers
- Microsoft(R) Windows(R) 2000/XP
- Pentium(R) 4 1.4GHz or AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+
- 256 MB RAM (512 MB RAM recommended)
- DirectX(R) 9.0c (included)
- 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card and latest drivers.
- 100% Windows(R) 2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and latest drivers
- 4 GB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 600MB for Windows(R) 2000/XP swap file)
- 8x Speed CD-ROM or 2x Speed DVD-ROM drive.

Important Note: *Some 3D accelerator cards with the chipset listed here may not be 
compatible with the 3D acceleration features utilized by Call of Duty(R) 2. Please refer 
to your hardware manufacturer for 100% DirectX(R) 9.0c compatibility."


COD 2 requires a pretty powerful machine to play decently. While COD 1 may have played COD 2 more than likely will not. Sorry man. =\


----------

